# princess



## chocolate

So how is "princess" in Hebrew actually?


----------



## dekdek

princess - nesicha (the feminine of nasich - prince)


----------



## Whodunit

You can look up single words in a great deal of dictionaries. One of them is this.

The Hebrew word for "princess" is "nesikha", as dekdek already mentioned: נסיכה.

One question: Morfix also suggests bat melekh' (בת מלך). Is it a synonym for "princess" or does it have another connotation?


----------



## MarcB

Whodunit said:
			
		

> One question: Morfix also suggests bat melekh' (בת מלך). Is it a synonym for "princess" or does it have another connotation?


Daughter of the King!


----------



## dekdek

בת מלך  appears more in the bible i think.
נסיכה appears more in fairy tales and in spoken language.
I always prefer just one word on a combination, gives you more vocab.


----------



## JLanguage

פרינסס היא לא תמיד בת של מלך - האם נסיכה יכולה להיות מישהי מהאריסטוקרטיה?

​


----------



## dekdek

כפי שידוע לי נסיכה היא תמיד בת מלך.
יש תארי אצולה אחרים רוזנת דוכסית וכו'


----------



## amikama

dekdek said:
			
		

> כפי שידוע לי נסיכה היא תמיד בת מלך.



לא, לא תמיד... נסיכה יכולה להיות קרובת משפחה של המלך, לאו דווקא הבת שלו. 
הנסיכה מרגרט, למשל, היתה אחותה הצעירה של המלכה אליזבת השנייה.
גם לאשת הנסיך קוראים נסיכה. למשל הנסיכה מקסימה, אישתו של הנסיך וילם-אלכסנדר, יורש העצר ההולנדי.​


----------

